# Nice Forum....



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have been boarding for 4 years now with my family. We are in Wolf Creek,CO about 3-4 weeks of the winter boarding every day.... love it. I have a few questions for you guys that have been around a while on the slopes, why do people look at me so funny when I am tearing down the mountain? I am 6' and 290 lbs, big for a boarder I guess but people look at me with fear in their eyes as I come barreling down at them and about shit their pants  when I come to a powderflying hault spraying my family down with pow.... :laugh:
Why all the fear and funny looks that im a boarder? Fat guys cant board too? 

Second question, my son is 10 and is able to ride double black with ease, I usually get him the juniors group instruction and he ends up with a private all day long cause he is so advanced above the rest of the crowd, if it was your kid would you try to let him do what he could? He of course has aspirations of being the next shaun white.... I am planning to send him to a boarding camp this summer either in OR or BC(cananda), do any of you have any insight into any of this? What would you do?

Thanks


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Argo said:


> I have been boarding for 4 years now with my family. We are in Wolf Creek,CO about 3-4 weeks of the winter boarding every day.... love it. I have a few questions for you guys that have been around a while on the slopes, why do people look at me so funny when I am tearing down the mountain? I am 6' and 290 lbs, big for a boarder I guess but people look at me with fear in their eyes as I come barreling down at them and about shit their pants  when I come to a powderflying hault spraying my family down with pow.... :laugh:
> Why all the fear and funny looks that im a boarder? Fat guys cant board too?
> 
> Thanks


I too am a bigger boarder. I'm 6'2" 320 lbs. I think we get looks just because we are a rarity on the slopes. Don't sweat it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

good to know im not alone, I am the biggest guy in wolf creek that is boarding that I have seen. when I go have lunch I feel strange cause all the guys our size sit down at the lodge with jeans and shoes all day, lol, no way to be when your up in the mountains....


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

They're probably looking at you because you're moving fast, you're big, and you're making a lot of noise. It's just instict. People will get scared and try to keep out of the way if something like that heads towards them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Haha, I'm not the heaviest guy on the hill but most days I do seem to be the tallest. I'm 6'4" 195 lbs, so I look very wacky since I'm still learning and I tend to spend about equal parts boarding and tumbling down the hills


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Argo said:


> Second question, my son is 10 and is able to ride double black with ease, I usually get him the juniors group instruction and he ends up with a private all day long cause he is so advanced above the rest of the crowd, if it was your kid would you try to let him do what he could? He of course has aspirations of being the next shaun white.... I am planning to send him to a boarding camp this summer either in OR or BC(cananda), do any of you have any insight into any of this? What would you do?
> 
> Thanks


Kind of depends if he knows the hill well enough to keep out of trouble, has friends to ride with and knows what to do if things go wrong. Kids are going to do what they do...just try to reinforce safety. Daughter, 15 has been riding since 7, independently with the buds since 9-10 and been at Windells for a week the past 2 summers. And going to camp is a good thing and a bad thing...but they usually have fun if they don't wreck themselves. However, my daughter has to put up half the cost so as to appreciate the experience.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Damn I wish i lived in America. The closest we get to a mountain near me is the Snow domes and there aren't any blacks


----------

